# Victoria Theatre, Salford | July 2019



## TopAbandoned (Jul 30, 2019)

VICTORIA THEATRE, SALFORD

History

The Victoria Theatre, Salford, is a theatre in the Lower Broughton area of Salford, Greater Manchester, England. It is situated on Great Clowes Street, on the corner of the Elton Street. The theatre officially opened 10 December 1900 and was last in use as a bingo hall in 2008. The original capacity was 2,000 seated, this was increased to 3,000 in 1910. Palatial Leisure Limited sold the building in September 2018.

The Victoria Theatre, designed by Bertie Crewe, was built by The Broughton Theatres Syndicate Ltd. the same syndicate which controlled the Regent Theatre, Cross Lane, Salford (destroyed by fire in 1952). The building's foundation stone was laid on 4 October 1899 by the actor Sir Henry Irving. Accompanying Irving was Bram Stoker, also in attendance were Bertie Crewe, the Civic Mayor of Salford Samuel Rudman, Frederick Platt-Higgins (Conservative MP for Salford North), C. V. Haworth (chairman of the syndicate), a large number of the members from the Salford Corporation, and former Civic Mayors of Salford Sir W. H. Bailey and Sir Richard Mottram

YOUTUBE VIDEO:


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 31, 2019)

Thats great that, u have lit it up well as Im guessing its pretty dark in there!


----------



## TopAbandoned (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you mate appreciate it. And yeah it was pretty dark in there


----------

